# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) تحديثات :  اخير تحديد للبرنماج الرائع navifirmex_v1_5_2

## امير الصمت

navifirmex_v1_5_2_english  download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ملاحظة لفتح وتشغيل هذا البرنامج قم بتثبيت
صافي الإطار *Net Framework 2.0** 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## salihmob

مشكور ياغالي ع البرنامج  
موفق دائما

----------


## امير الصمت

*تشرفت بمرورك  ياغالى
 لكن  فين هاد  الغيبة  اشتقنالك*

----------


## hanino_12

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] مشكور ياغالي ع البرنامج

----------


## امير الصمت

*تشرفت بمرورك اخى الكريم*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## SSAAIIDD

شكرا علئ المجهودات

----------


## mohammed621968

بارك الله فيك

----------


## regalos.32

بارك الله فيك

----------


## zakaria.jouda

thank ya

----------

